# Prince Albert Cigarette



## SmokinJohnny

Some of my friends call me crazy if not an idiot. So I did it. I packed my Topomatic cigarette machine with Prince Albert Smoking tobacco and whamo! My first Prince Albert king size filter cigarette! Being crimp cut, it packed a nice stout sucker.

It burns evenly and stays lit like any commercial cig does. And it tasted rather good! It's strong however. Major head rush. Half way through the cig, I felt like I just finished three back to back.

:spank:


----------



## uvacom

My dad has smoked prince albert RYO cigarettes for probably 30 years now, at least. Except he doesn't use filters, or a machine (he can roll one while driving in rush hour traffic!). And he does smoke 3 back to back. But only after he's already smoked about 6 back to back. 

I'm not bragging, I actually very much wish I were kidding. But damn, it does take some cojones to smoke like that.


----------



## AcworthAl

Years ago P/A came in a metail tin—just like Carter's Little Liver Pills (boy am I dating myself) the tin made it easier to sprinkle some of the tobacco into a cigarette paper. Don't knock P/A it is a darn good smoke, simple, clean and straighforward. I'm not sure I could some a P/A cigarette today.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Dam!


----------



## 8ball

Nice. The first time I ever bought a pouch was on my way to work, and a co worker emptied one of his cigarettes and re-packed it with some captain using a chopstick and the cap to a bic pen.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

I love PA for regular daily pipe smoking. It's good tasting and inexpensive. Same goes for Captain Black.


----------



## DBCcigar

Interesting!

Never heard of that one before. I bet a lot of people might start doing that since RYO went up to like $25.00 a pound!


----------



## SmokinJohnny

DBCcigar said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Never heard of that one before. I bet a lot of people might start doing that since RYO went up to like $25.00 a pound!


RYO went from $17/$22/lb to $45/$50 lb for the run of the every day stuff. It's crazy.


----------



## Professor Mike

DBCcigar said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Never heard of that one before. I bet a lot of people might start doing that since RYO went up to like $25.00 a pound!


 The state tax on RYO tobacco here in Arkansas is $25.63/ lb not to mention the Federal tax and local taxes. Kind of puts a damper on RYO. However there is still the internet thank God.hone:

Prof. Mike


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Lb bags of RYO dried up locally. All they gots now is 6 oz bags for $32. Ordered three 8 oz bags of RYO last night on the net for $26/bag plus three tins of pipe baccy. The savings on ROY alone paid for the pipe baccy plus $12 change.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Some guys will blend 50 % riff cut RYO with 50% pipe tobaccy for a nice mildy aromatic cig. Course it all depends on the pipe tobaccy. Some aromatic pipe tobaccys come in a riff cut so they roll and burn especially well.


I'm just sayin...


----------



## dj1340

AcworthAl said:


> Years ago P/A came in a metail tin-just like Carter's Little Liver Pills (boy am I dating myself) the tin made it easier to sprinkle some of the tobacco into a cigarette paper. Don't knock P/A it is a darn good smoke, simple, clean and straighforward. I'm not sure I could some a P/A cigarette today.


I'll date myself I guess. My grandfather smoked P/A until he died. Threw his empty cans in a pile. I would get one of the cans and put my worms in it when I went fishing. Fit in my back pocket just right. That was back when I was just a little kid and you could still eat all the fish you caught without worry of mercury poisoning.


----------



## AcworthAl

For the heck of it I purchased some papers and a rolling machine from pipes and cigars. I recently purchased a large tin of P/A for my pipes (it is really a darn good smoke) thought I would try some P/A in a cig.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

AcworthAl said:


> For the heck of it I purchased some papers and a rolling machine from pipes and cigars. I recently purchased a large tin of P/A for my pipes (it is really a darn good smoke) thought I would try some P/A in a cig.


I think you will like it. Strong but not harsh. I did not realize how well PA is noted for cig rolling.


----------



## mysparebrain

SmokinJohnny said:


> Some of my friends call me crazy if not an idiot. So I did it. I packed my Topomatic cigarette machine with Prince Albert Smoking tobacco and whamo! My first Prince Albert king size filter cigarette! Being crimp cut, it packed a nice stout sucker.
> 
> It burns evenly and stays lit like any commercial cig does. And it tasted rather good! It's strong however. Major head rush. Half way through the cig, I felt like I just finished three back to back.
> 
> :spank:


Hey, sorry to bring up an old thread like this. I was google searching and found this post. I have bought some Prince Albert, and have a Topomatic machine, and it's jamming it like crazy. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. This is my second can of the stuff, the first can was fine. I've let the tobacco dry overnight, but it still jams the machine. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

> Hey, sorry to bring up an old thread like this. I was google searching and found this post. I have bought some Prince Albert, and have a Topomatic machine, and it's jamming it like crazy. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. This is my second can of the stuff, the first can was fine. I've let the tobacco dry overnight, but it still jams the machine. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't had any jamming issues as long as I don't pack too tight. Yes, the tobacco should be dry but not powdery dry. It may need a little rubbing out. If you haven't you may want take a toothpick and rub it over the injection spear to check for loose tobacco.

I got a pound of Kentucky Gold Bold pipe tobacco for $24 from Pipes and Cigars. It makes a good cigarette. The dryness level is right straight out of the bag but needs to be rubbed out. Otherwise the machine jams.


----------



## MarkC

Can't answer the question; all I have is an old Zig-Zag roller that I kept from thirty years ago as a souvenier of my *ahem* _other_ smoking days. But having inhaled PA from my pipe accidentally, I've got to ask: Is it just me, or is the taste completely different when you inhale? I like the fresh, sweet taste of PA in my pipe (always a cob, as proscribed by law!), but if I inhale, it just tastes like an old common cigarrette. No sweetness at all!


----------

